
Smart People Use Firefox, Even Smarter People Use Chrome - kinlane
http://www.kinlane.com/2010/07/smart-people-use-firefox-even-smarter-people-use-chrome/
======
mahmud
And the smartest people refuse to click on linkbait headlines.

There is nothing in that "article" but unsubstantiated claims. No data, no
results, nothing.

